# Examples of 888 form PMV



## Boctok (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi

I will be giving friends and family a form 888. Is there any examples that I can also print out so they can have a idea what to write?

I said write about how they believe we are in a real relationship, how long they known us, how we indent to get married when the pmv visa is granted, how they invited us over for dinner etc 
What else would you write?

When getting a police check, is there anything that should be requested, like certain details? Does my fiancé simply go to a police station and ask for a police check, do we tell them what it is for? We are applying from Russia, my fiancé lives in Russia.

Thanks,


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

I found this blog post to be useful regarding stat decs from witnesses: Statutory Declaration by a Supporting Witness Form 888 Partner Visa | Random Observations of Life

Information about obtaining police checks by country:
www.border.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations 

Cheers!


----------



## Canegirl (Oct 7, 2013)

I would just suggest providing the exact information they are looking for under the sub headings on the form 888. 

They could include conversations you have had with them about your relationship and future plans too, or things you have mentioned etc.

The last box could be used for anything that they might want to add that doesn't fit in the first 2 boxes and feel immigration should know.


----------



## Boctok (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help, I will be sure to tell them that and I'll read through the examples and tell them.

Anyone having trouble opening *http://www.border.gov.au/Bringingyourfamilyorpartners/Documents/character-penal.pdf
* ?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Boctok said:


> Anyone having trouble opening *http://www.border.gov.au/Bringingyourfamilyorpartners/Documents/character-penal.pdf
> * ?


You mean where it says "Failed to Load Document" when you try... 

I tried it on the direct link on border.gov.au also, and that original link isn't working.


----------



## Boctok (Jun 22, 2015)

That's no good. I found a similar document but that one is probably the updated version.

When friends and family write about us in their statements, do they refer to us as in a defacto relationship or because we don't live together just as partners. If we get a certificate from a marriage celebrate with you have to do for a pmv visa, then technically we are engaged? So are we still in a de-facto relationship?
Or am I just over thinking words lol?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

If you don’t live together you aren't de facto partners so they refer to either of you as either fiancé/fiancée (depending who they are talking about).


----------



## Boctok (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you for clarifying it for me.

I also need to ask.
I am going to translate all my fiancé documents here in Australia with a local person, which he is NAATI certified. 
But then these translated documents need to certified back in Russia(I can't here in Aus as I don't have the originals). Can my fiancé get the documents I get translated here certified in Russia? Would she need to find a certifier that knows English?

Thanks,


----------



## Boctok (Jun 22, 2015)

Would anyone know if it could be a problem?
Would hate to translate our documents but then we cannot certify them.


----------

